#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-20
<bakhosm> good afternoon...
#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-23
<Armageddon> *BOO*
<youssefchaker> so how many on here are actually in lebanon now
<youssefchaker> and how many aren't?
<Armageddon> there is still rapacity
<Armageddon> and alienpulse
<Armageddon> :p
<youssefchaker> eh bizyedeh
<Armageddon> well
<Armageddon> now we outnumber them
<Armageddon> even though I have no idea who Sadus is
<rapacity> I'm living in my own world tyvm
<youssefchaker> hehe
#ubuntu-lb 2013-01-15
<terraltech> Hi all
